
Business cards are no longer the same - matteodallombra
http://matteodallombra.net/2011/12/14/business-cards-are-no-longer-the-same/
======
brk
Novel idea, but the gushing in the article is too over-the-top.

Yay. You have a QR code on a square business card. I actually think these are
NOT that interesting or useful. Let's say I collect 10 of these at a meetup or
whatever. Without more text and info to remind me why I care about
"MyKewlAppr" or whatever the text will be, my motivation to install the app is
going to be pretty low. Hard to remember, did I take this card to be polite,
or because I was genuinely interested?

And what's with the comment "they are a lot of fun to play with"?? You are
lacking some serious entertainment options in your life if that statement is
in any way true.

Despite all the blogs about business cards changing, going away, being
reinvented, etc., they still seem to be pretty much the same...

